

	[FREE][Android and PC] Splash Up – Cool game for hot summer - thaido01
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0BlKzzJPtc&version=1

======
thaido01
Hi! I have made a tiny game on android and i want to share it with you. Hope
you enjoy it!

Splash Up is a simple but fast-paced and addictive game. Video to introduce
game play

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0BlKzzJPtc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0BlKzzJPtc)

How to play

\- In start game you have 10 drops. Use them to "Up" the Splash. When splash
get full it will be exploded

\- When a splash explodes it splits to 4 drops fly to 4 direction, hits to
other splash, and make them grow or explode(if it full before hit with the
drop).

\- When all of splash on the screen are exploded, you will complete current
level.

\- The more splash exploded in a row the more bonus you will get.

\- Each time you complete a level you will get 1 more Drop and 50 Scores

\- You could submit your score to scoreboard and compare with others in the
world.

\- This game based on the popular game Splash Back

Link Google play

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tkv.splash...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tkv.splashup)

Link Google play HD version for high resolution device or tablet

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tkv.splash...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tkv.splashuphd)

Link on PC for people who does not use Android (Require JRE installed)

[http://www.mediafire.com/download/1672y2kio2go619/splashup.r...](http://www.mediafire.com/download/1672y2kio2go619/splashup.rar)

------
gus_massa
Please, don't repost from a different account:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7877104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7877104)

